# Fine Polishing Brass?



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm in the process of making some knives for X-mas gifts and have come to the step were I need to polish the brass guard after I have shaped it. I have it to where you can see some very fine sanding scratches on it but I'm not sure what to use for the final touch.......any suggestions?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EEE or just some cheap car polish.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Jewlers rouge, with a buffing wheel will do a scratch free finish. There are also some coatings you can put on after buffing, that keep the tarnish off.
Here is an example, http://www.schaffnermfg.com/jewelers-rouge.html


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brasso.


----------



## Robert W. Long (Oct 8, 2009)

There is a old army trick to polishing brass and that is cigarette ashes. Just add a drop of water to make a paste. Give it a try. It works good. You will be surprised. Good luck


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Arm&Hammer toothPaste. +, makes the brass smell better.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Red Jewelers Rouge on a cloth wheel will get it to a mirror finish.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*FINAL FINISH*

use 600 grit sand paper to get the sand scratches out. then buff with a sewn Muslin buffing wheel on a bench grinder motor. Now you can see super fine scratches because it is polished and use 800 grit sand paper to remove them and rebuff. be sure to use white rouge when buffing. wipe off the black when done and you'll be amazed at your finished product.
check out www.bulverdeknifeworks.com
it's how i polish.


----------

